# Carpal Tunnel Syndrome



## anothersam (5 Feb 2021)

Hands up if you've got it. 

I've recently had a nerve conduction study done which confirmed "moderate bilateral" CTC. Eeeek! My symptoms come and go. They were pretty terrible last November, which prompted the study, but currently I seem to be in remission.

What has been your experience? Has it been relentless?


----------



## Baldy (5 Feb 2021)

All the time, runs in the family. Mother had it, brother and sister got it. Sister just had her tunnel snipped, says it's the best thing.


----------



## anothersam (5 Feb 2021)

Just noticed the CTC typo. Cyclists' Touring Club this ain't, though it's still unclear to me how much cycling might be implicated.

I wasn't aware it could be hereditary. A quick search shows me that it's not specifically thought to be.


----------



## PK99 (5 Feb 2021)

🖐

Developed CTS 25 years ago (I'm 65) Right hand only, MrsPK claimed it was an overuse injury....

Very painful and sleep-disrupting - change in fluid balance overnight tightens the tunnel causing the problem

Only did MTB at the time, Ergon gp3 style bar ends helped a lot,

Eventually decided to have the op. Having read of botched ops and being my dominant hand, I opted to go private and have the op done by my chosen consultant rather than a junior/trainee. 

Op coincided with the Foot and Mouth epidemic which restricted MTB.

Surgeon said 6 weeks to feeling normal, and he was right almost to the day.
Pain free recovery following wound healing.
Minimal physio to get back to normal use.


----------



## vickster (5 Feb 2021)

I had NCS done about 3 years ago, along with full neck and spine MRI. Showed mild bi lateral CTS, but also some degenerative changes in neck. The neurosurgeon said CTS and neck issues often go hand in hand as it were which was interesting.
No impact from the CTS, indeed my GP said that all of her patients who have NCS have some degree of CTS, so presumably it’s incredibly common!


----------



## kayakerles (1 Aug 2022)

Dang it, I think it got me. As I am left-handed I have been wondering how in the world I could’ve got it, when I use my right hand for my computer mouse at work. Then it occurred to me, a year or two ago I gave up reading “current news” and replaced that habit with being on cycle chat and texting individual friends.

I think it developed from using my iPhone and iPad mini excessively over the past two years! Could this be? My days now end with the feeling of fire going up the muscle on the underside of the part of my arm closest to my hand. I obviously don’t know medical lingo!

If this is possible, I may have to cut back. 

Forgot to mention, I have comfy Ergonomic grip ends on both my bikes, so I don’t think it’s from bike riding. I sure hope not. But perhaps it exasperates it. I don’t even wanna think about that.


----------



## vickster (1 Aug 2022)

kayakerles said:


> Dang it, I think it got me. As I am left-handed I have been wondering how in the world I could’ve got it, when I use my right hand for my computer mouse at work. Then it occurred to me, a year or two ago I gave up reading “current news” and replaced that habit with being on cycle chat and texting individual friends.
> 
> I think it developed from using my iPhone and iPad mini excessively over the past two years! Could this be? My days now end with the feeling of fire going up the muscle on the underside of the part of my arm closest to my hand. I obviously don’t know medical lingo!
> 
> If this is possible, I may have to cut back.



Go see a doctor, get nerve conduction studies if Carpal tunnel is suspected. Lots of nerves, tendons and bones in hand and wrist!


----------



## MontyVeda (2 Aug 2022)

kayakerles said:


> Dang it, I think it got me. As I am left-handed I have been wondering how in the world I could’ve got it, when I use my right hand for my computer mouse at work. Then it occurred to me, a year or two ago I gave up reading “current news” and replaced that habit with being on cycle chat and texting individual friends.
> 
> I think it developed from using my iPhone and iPad mini excessively over the past two years! Could this be? My days now end with the feeling of fire going up the muscle on the underside of the part of my arm closest to my hand. I obviously don’t know medical lingo!
> 
> ...



can't work out if it's CTS or RSI you're describing. Is it in the left or right hand/arm?


----------



## PK99 (3 Aug 2022)

MontyVeda said:


> can't work out if it's CTS or RSI you're describing. Is it in the left or right hand/arm?



Ditto.

CTS is characterised by pins and needles in thumb and first two fingers. Is worse at night as fluid balance inbody changes and the nerve compression increases.


----------



## vickster (3 Aug 2022)

'Fire' in a muscle sounds more muscular/inflammatory (eg tendonitis)

Go see a Dr if rest/ maybe some sort of anti inflammatory gel/icing doesn't help


----------



## kayakerles (3 Aug 2022)

vickster said:


> Go see a doctor, get nerve conduction studies if Carpal tunnel is suspected. Lots of nerves, tendons and bones in hand and wrist!



Thanks, Vickster.


----------



## kayakerles (3 Aug 2022)

PK99 said:


> Ditto.
> 
> CTS is characterised by pins and needles in thumb and first two fingers. Is worse at night as fluid balance inbody changes and the nerve compression increases.



Left forearm. Thanks for the info,


kayakerles said:


> Thanks, Vickster.





PK99 said:


> Ditto.
> 
> CTS is characterised by pins and needles in thumb and first two fingers. Is worse at night as fluid balance inbody changes and the nerve compression increases.





PK99 said:


> Ditto.
> 
> CTS is characterised by pins and needles in thumb and first two fingers. Is worse at night as fluid balance inbody changes and the nerve compression increases.



Thanks for the info, MV & PK99


----------



## vickster (3 Aug 2022)

kayakerles said:


> Left forearm. Thanks for the info,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The time I had forearm pain, it turned out to be tennis elbow (so a tendinitis)


----------



## Tom B (3 Aug 2022)

I suffer with pain in the CT and mild CTS related to smart phone use and tablet use. The more I use a touch device the more it hurts.

I'm dyspraxic and touch screens require more concentration for me. Annoyingly work have recently issued a smart phone for work use and reduced the availability of desktop computers.

(Dont get me started on ATW )

I limit my use especially if I start to get tingley and adopt I conventional ways of holding the devices.

I use a Bluetooth keyboard if I'm doing any amount of typing and try to use a trackball as opposed to a mouse. Though modern trackballs sent great. 

Absolute killer is the touchpad on laptop.


----------



## kayakerles (5 Aug 2022)

Tom B said:


> I suffer with pain in the CT and mild CTS related to smart phone use and tablet use. The more I use a touch device the more it hurts.
> 
> I'm dyspraxic and touch screens require more concentration for me. Annoyingly work have recently issued a smart phone for work use and reduced the availability of desktop computers.
> 
> ...



Thanks, Tom, I’m laying off my devices! 👍🏻


----------



## Tom B (7 Aug 2022)

kayakerles said:


> Thanks, Tom, I’m laying off my devices! 👍🏻



Another tip is to use a stylus.

I'm about to buy a new laptop thats smaller and has a reversible screen to give me another option to browse.

I think its the actual holding the device as much as scrolling and typing that causes issues.


----------



## kayakerles (7 Aug 2022)

Another good tip, thanks, Tom.


----------

